# Finally - My First Scratch Build



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Eureka ! I just completed my first scratchbuilding project ! There is no such thing as an N scale NC style stick type tobacco barn kit - so I decided to put one down on paper and build it from scratch out of stuff from the craft store. Started with nothing but a couple of 1/16" sheets & one 1/16" strip of basswood and some sheets of cardstock. I even figured out how to fabricate the tin roofing & siding by scribing cardstock..... Looks just like the tobacco barns I used to help fill up with tobacco in my teens ! If anyone would like to build one like it, I have the template drawings and an illustrated procedure for its assembly. Just contact me and I will send you the drawing and info....











_*A second barn and a shelter in between completes this project*_:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks good


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Never having been to a tobacco farm, I can say that your models look TERRIFIC!! But then, what do I know?.......


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Never having been to a tobacco farm, I can say that your models look TERRIFIC!! But then, what do I know?.......



Here's a real tobacco barn of the style I modeled. Many of them are sided with asphalt roll roofing, but this one as you can see is sided with tin roofing.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

wsboyette said:


> Here's a real tobacco barn of the style I modeled. Many of them are sided with asphalt roll roofing, but this one as you can see is sided with tin roofing.


All righty then, you made that look really good! Thanks for the pic to make it real in my mind.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> All righty then, you made that look really good! Thanks for the pic to make it real in my mind.


You're welcome. I like to show an actual building similar to the one I modeled; the model was actually done from memory of the barns on the farm I worked on back in the day....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, now you need some tobacco plants to plant around it.:smilie_daumenpos:

How about a crib style?

Early 1800's.









Got a little history behind it,

http://www.somdnews.com/article/201...te=southernMaryland&template=southernMaryland


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

big ed said:


> Nice job, now you need some tobacco plants to plant around it.:smilie_daumenpos:


And a tractor and tobacco trailer and some croppers in the field, and little some old little old ladies at the barn to loop the tobacco onto the sticks. 
I've been thinking on how to simulate green tobacco plants in N scale......

*Ladies Looping Tobacco:*


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great. Fantastic job!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Tobacco barns and plants are rather scarce in Michigan.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes. Yes they are. LOL


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

If you do figure out how to model the tobacco be sure you have all your permits in order when the feds come knocking... They hate competition!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They make HO plants.

No picture I don't like that, an inch tall, I wonder if you could cut them in half?

http://www.sceneryexpress.com/HO-TOBACCO-FIELD-KIT/productinfo/BH1221/

More here but HO,
http://alkemscalemodels.biz/corntobacco/


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I need to peruse the craft store's artificial greenery and see if there's anything to make tobacco plants from. If not, then maybe I can upgrade my barns to MARIJUANA barns since they are legalizing it in so many places !


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Some of the farmers I worked for used a tobacco harvester in the field. These harvesters were basically just trailers, pulled slowly down the rows by a tractor, on which the field hands would ride while cropping the tobacco leaves. This particular one had comfortable seats and a nice tin roof, we croppers rode in the shade while cropping the tobacco leaves. I created this simple model from memory of a harvester that I actually worked on.... but I was unable to figure out how to make the seats !


----------

